# Cloth shoulder patch wanted



## RHLIDRUMMER (11 Aug 2011)

Lookinf for a shoulder flash from the LAKE SUPERIOR REGIMENT before it became the LAKE SUPERIOR SCOTTISH REGIMENT.


----------

